# Odd Hatchet



## Toyman (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello! This is my first post, but I've been lurking for a while. Got excellent information on rehandling a few axes, picked up a new maul, and got some old hatchets from my father, who got a few from his father. Anyway, one of the hatchets he gave me, he said was my grandfather's. He passed in 1972 and was a shoemaker. It looks new/never used and I can't find anything like it on google, but I'm not sure what to call it. I tried fireman's hatchet, tomahawk with pick, hatchet with pick, etc. But here's a few pictures if anyone can give some information. No markings at all, which leads me to believe it may from a 'junk' store, but it's odd not to find a million similar photos on google?


----------



## ironman_gq (Mar 26, 2018)

The cutting head looks a lot like a carpeters or shingle hatchet, usually the other side was a hammer head though. It could be a variation on that although I don't see what a pick would be used for, possibly timber framing?


----------



## Toyman (Mar 27, 2018)

Yeah, it's odd. The pick looks similar to my Martin body hammer/pick, but again, when google can't replicate it, wow??? Here's a few more pics. I picked these up from my dad, and they were his dad's. I soaked the True Temper Flint Edge in Evaporust for a few days. You can see the color difference a few inches behind the blade. Thoughts on taking a wire wheel to it before I put an edge and new handle on??? I also got the cool Pexto carpenters axe. Shame the handle is jacked up. Thoughts on rehandling and cleaning up the head? I plan on putting them both to use.


----------



## ironman_gq (Mar 27, 2018)

Toyman said:


> Yeah, it's odd. The pick looks similar to my Martin body hammer/pick, but again, when google can't replicate it, wow??? Here's a few more pics. I picked these up from my dad, and they were his dad's. I soaked the True Temper Flint Edge in Evaporust for a few days. You can see the color difference a few inches behind the blade. Thoughts on taking a wire wheel to it before I put an edge and new handle on??? I also got the cool Pexto carpenters axe. Shame the handle is jacked up. Thoughts on rehandling and cleaning up the head? I plan on putting them both to use.
> View attachment 642490
> View attachment 642491
> View attachment 642492
> ...



That color difference indicates that the head is made up of two different steel alloys. I'm guessing the cutting edge is a much harder steel than the rest which would make sense. Very cool old pieces.


----------



## crowbuster (Mar 31, 2018)

Could it be a blacksmith made piece ?


----------



## Toyman (Apr 3, 2018)

It definitely looks like a production piece, but no markings. I think I'm more fired up that no one knows what it is! Anyway, here's a pick of the TT Flint Edge rehung on a Council Tool 36" handle and a Craftsman head on a 28" Hickory Boys Axe handle. Both edges still need work and both have a good coat of BLO. Looking forward to getting some use out of them. I think the small Craftsman axe will ride in my Landcruiser full time.


----------



## Weedwhacker (Apr 9, 2018)

don't touch the finish on the pexto! that thing looks awesome. I bet you knew that though.

the true temper was pretty rough. I think you did it a good service.

I vote junk store, wannabe fire axe on the hatchet thingy.


----------



## Toyman (Apr 10, 2018)

The pexto is pretty cool. I have no idea how someone did what they did to the handle  I don't have a real use for it right now, so I'll probably leave it as is for now. Looking forward to swinging the TT and Craftsman axes in the near future.


----------



## Toyman (Apr 26, 2018)

I ended up mounting the TT axe in my '94 Land Cruiser with Quick Fist clamps, but wanted a cover for the edge. I also recently bought a Hults Bruk Tarnaby Hatchet, and copied that cover. Need to cut a lace, glue, stitch, finish the edges, and stain. Still thinking about doing some tooling? Here's some pics.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Apr 29, 2018)

I've seen picks like that on a long handle ax. They would use it to stab the end of a log so you can drag it. Not sure what that one is for but it is cool.


----------

